# NO!



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I just looked in my 55 gallon that has 4 5-6 inch reds in it. ANd I found one of the biggest ones on the top with all of its tail almost gone? Its to the bone?? What should I do? Make a hospital tank? Or is it a goner!?









It's still alive, pictures coming.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

yes hospital tank, with temp to 82 and with aquarium salt, 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallon. It he is strong enough, and the bites are not too far up the tail he might make it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

kouma said:


> yes hospital tank, with temp to 82 and with aquarium salt, 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallon. It he is strong enough, and the bites are not too far up the tail he might make it.


















My piraya Had his bitten off by my little Caribe








It grew back in a month or so ....
Sorry about the atttack


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Oh yea make sure hospital tank is cycled, possibly use water from same original tank and add Stress Zyme as well.

And if you could take a picture to tell how severe those bites are it might help us better determine the further course of action.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

definitly post pics up. i would even raise the temp to 84-86 degrees. it doesn't sound too bad, i've seen on this site that some P's pulled through some crazy attacks. just hope for the best.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

I have FTP access, but i dont know how to use it? I uploaded the picture on it plus theres many other photos uploaded also. But it doesn't work?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I reccomend an H-tank too.....so he isnt easy fair for the others wile his tail is gone....bummer hope he heals fast!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

He is dead now..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

nooooooooooo! is he actually dead?

sorry for your loss.

R.I.P


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry about that


----------

